# Game



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

You forgot the URL?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

my bad 

www.wolfcom.ca/appleshooter.htm


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ha ha, thats a pretty graphic game, i took the back of the guys head off :sad:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

That game is sweet no doubt!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

that was fun! i shot the guy is the croch a few times! i got to level 4(40 feet). what did you guys get?:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

level 7 on my seconds try.......... kewl game


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

That was fun...I totally sucked at it, but I enjoyed it. Did anyone else experience what sounded like a fart when at full draw at 35 feet?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

camotoe said:


> That was fun...I totally sucked at it, but I enjoyed it. Did anyone else experience what sounded like a fart when at full draw at 35 feet?


yep i hear a lot of farting! :wink::wink::wink: not only at the 35 but also at the 20, 25,30,35,40,45,50, thats as fare as i have gone. :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> level 7 on my seconds try.......... kewl game


I BEAT YOU!!! HA HA HA!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: i got to level 8 twice! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:  i now have a sighting system with the mouse.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

armyboy said:


> I BEAT YOU!!! HA HA HA!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: i got to level 8 twice! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:  i now have a sighting system with the mouse.


i just got to level 9! :wink::wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> I BEAT YOU!!! HA HA HA!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: i got to level 8 twice! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:  i now have a sighting system with the mouse.


huh?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> huh?


what you mean by huh?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i just got to level 9! :wink::wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


HA I just got to level 12!!!!! epsi: :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> HA I just got to level 12!!!!! epsi: :wink::wink::wink:


how in the heak?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i just got to level 8 on my first try


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

ha ha lv 15 just use your curser as a guide


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

camotoe said:


> That was fun...I totally sucked at it, but I enjoyed it. Did anyone else experience what sounded like a fart when at full draw at 35 feet?



yea i did


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i cant get past level 16? how do you get it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

3rd time playing got to level 16


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

level 14........... i hit the apple but the guy still exploded!!!!!!! lol


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> check this game i dound in a thread but watch out its addicting


were is the link??????????


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> were is the link??????????


never mind found it lol.


----------

